# can i use charcoal and propane at the same time?



## Bodra (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a vertical propane smoker, but I struggle to get heat up in the cold winter of Canada.

I do have a very large smokebox tray, and I am thinking of using charcoal in there as well as propane at the same time, any issues you think with that?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 25, 2020)

I don't see any reason why not... I use fist sized chunks of hardwoods in a 16" cast iron pan in my propane smokehouse. I cook with wood, and use the propane to moderate and hold an even temp.; probably 80~85% of the BTU's come from wood... When the coals get hot and the heat creeps up, I dial back the propane a little. you could do the same with charcoal.


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 26, 2020)

Yup it gives added flavor on a smoker tried adding some with my chips on the gas grill. I didn’t notice any flavor but a smoker yes


----------



## mike243 (Feb 26, 2020)

Yes but you will need to experiment in order to find the best amount so you can control the temps, I have had too many chunks in mine during the summer and ran a lot hotter than I wanted


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2020)

Sounds like it would work just fine to me. I may give that a try in my Smoke Vault!
Al


----------



## Bodra (Feb 26, 2020)

Thanks guys! , I just read some of those duel fuel manuals and they clearly say, DO NOT USE BURNER WHEN LIGHTING CHARCOAL, but they may do that for liability issues, I will try using both next time and will overwatch it.

Page 20 here


			http://pdf.lowes.com/operatingguides/872076013860_oper.pdf


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 26, 2020)

That's because of the charcoal dust. If there is a lot, like when you dump the last of a bag and all the dust is in the bottom, and you light the propane, the fine airborne dust could explode. 
I recommend lighting the charcoal first and letting it get hot, then light the propane burner.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't know much about it, but I keep picturing the Gas flame going out, but the Gas keeps flowing, until the Charcoal decides to ignite the accumulated gas & send it into Orbit.

Can't Happen???  Just a Thought.

Bear


----------



## Bodra (Feb 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know much about it, but I keep picturing the Gas flame going out, but the Gas keeps flowing, until the Charcoal decides to ignite the accumulated gas & send it into Orbit.
> 
> Can't Happen???  Just a Thought.
> 
> Bear



mine is well ventilated but yea that might happen definitely!  although my burner never went off, but must be careful


----------



## Bodra (Mar 6, 2020)

Bodra said:


> mine is well ventilated but yea that might happen definitely!  although my burner never went off, but must be careful


So i just tested that , the charcoal actually goes off, as it looks like the propane sucks all oxygen out , even with all vents open, it didnt add any heat, maybe some flavor


----------



## Bodra (Mar 6, 2020)

So i just tested that , the charcoal actually goes off, as it looks like the propane sucks all oxygen out , even with all vents open, it didnt add any heat, maybe some flavor, will try with large wood chunks next time


----------

